# Projektübergreifendes refactoring mit eclipse?



## -frank (9. Mai 2007)

kann man in eclipse auch projekt-übergreifend refaktorisieren? ich habe eine library, in der ich ein paar packages geändert habe, also im wesentlichen files verschoben. da ich sowohl die library als auch das projekt, das diese benutzt, als eclipse project im selben workspace habe, wäre es nett, wenn sich die refaktorisierung auch auf das zweite projekt auswirkt. wollte nun wissen, ob das möglich ist.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2007)

geht, 
sofern die 'Library' als ganz normale Source-Files vorliegen und nicht als jar 
(dann wäre Refactoring auch schwer  )

und: testen?


----------



## -frank (9. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> geht,
> sofern die 'Library' als ganz normale Source-Files vorliegen und nicht als jar
> (dann wäre Refactoring auch schwer  )



danke! muss ich das dann noch irgendwie einstellen (also zb als "related project" definieren oder sowas) oder sollte das dann automatisch hinhauen?


----------



## -frank (9. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und: testen?



wenn du meinst, warum ich es nicht getestet habe: habe ich, aber es hat nicht geklappt. (hatte genau den fehler mit der library, irgendwie klar, dass eclipse das nicht checken kann...)
habs jetzt probiert. klappt super. danke!


----------

